# M or M-L TCR?



## hrv (Dec 9, 2001)

My current ride is 56 x 56.5, 120 stem, 99.0 wheelbase, 41 chainstay length, trail about 62.

The 2005 M has a 55.5 TT, M-L 57. Get the M and use a 130 stem, and have a 'twitchy' feeling bike that rips the turns, and it possibly be lighter/stiffer, or the closer one to the bike I have now, the M-L?

What other things to consider in the size differences? Yeah, gotta try them both, etc.,etc. Just thinking about it now..

Thanks,
hrv


----------



## k7fle (Oct 1, 2004)

hrv said:


> The 2005 M has a 55.5 TT, M-L 57. Get the M and use a 130 stem, and have a 'twitchy' feeling bike that rips the turns, and it possibly be lighter/stiffer, or the closer one to the bike I have now, the M-L?


FWIW, I'm 5'10" and ride a 55 x 55.5 Litespeed now, with about 100 stem. I found the M very comfortable, and the L way to big. (as to be expected). My guess is that you would be more comfortable on the M-L. 

Ken


----------



## jammer (Apr 8, 2004)

I know you will read all over this formum how many people over 6' are riding mediums but don't let that make you decide you need a medium. I am just shy of 6' with 34" inseams and love my 04(L) tcr. I am using a 100mm stem which made all the difference in the world, I rode it with a 120 for about 2 months while mine was on order. Have fun making this decision because the best part about buying a new bike is getting to ride so many different ones.


----------



## Trevor! (Feb 28, 2004)

I am 5'11" and ride a 2004 M before Giant brought out the M/L spec. I think given the choice I would buy a M/L.

A 130mm stem on any bike is too big IMHO. 120mm is the biggest stem and 100mm the shortest stem for people around the 5'5"-6" range.


----------

